# Watch Out For Your Nook Colors!



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Apparently the plastic can melt when you recharge it! I never felt any heat from my Kindle, but was very surprised at this from my local news...

http://www.king5.com/news/get-jesse/Nook-reader-charger-overheats-116625458.html

B&N has no idea why or what exactly happened.

Tris


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Weird. My boyfriend has a nook color. I should forward this to him. Strangely enough, he doesn't use it for reading ebooks...he promptly installed Android onto it and uses it for web browsing/games. He also put the Kindle app on it. So bizarre.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They're all "Unbelievable, I can't believe how nice they were sending her $3,000!" when seriously... they ignored her for three weeks and the only reason they gave her anything was because she'd made a spectacle with her local news (which I don't blame her for doing at all with this, though too many people think whining to the news channel will magically fix all things unfair in the world).  So Barnes and Noble literally did the least they could do, and they did it to save their own tails.  As soon as she cashes that check then they are free and clear from any lawsuits, and you know lawyers would be knocking down her door as soon as any story like this aired if they hadn't made a move.

I don't care how many times you say "It's okay, I didn't even care about the couch."  Once you start hearing the numbers those people would be throwing around to get her to sue them it'd be hard to resist doing it.  Barnes and Noble wasn't displaying amazing customer service, what they just showed was a company scrambling to cover themselves from a lawsuit.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Scheherazade,

I thought that too...but it's because I had a very difficult time with CS from a different company.  I pretty much made a nuasance of myself for a couple of months before I got what I was asking for.  It was so simple, I just wanted a replacement.  I didn't get a news crew to figure it out for me, but my friend and I were talking about how you just have to raise some noise at times.

I would have been angry about my couch on top of the Nook melting down.  I mean that little thing must generate a lot of heat for it to happen.  

Tris


----------

